# Mobley opts out



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Cuttino Mobley was on the Best Damn Sport Show May 20th. He said that he's planning to opt out and become a free agent. He said he's doing it for his family and future. You can watch the video of his interview here: http://msn.foxsports.com/bestdamn


I'm not surprise to hear that Cuttino is opting out. I already had a feeling he was ever since Kings got him from the trade. Good luck to Cuttino!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I saw that too. Wtf is up with those clothes? lol 

But Cuttino is a good player. Don't know why he wouldn't want to be in Sactown.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> I saw that too. Wtf is up with those clothes? lol
> 
> But Cuttino is a good player. Don't know why he wouldn't want to be in Sactown.


I was just watching it on fox, he said they got stolen at the airport. HAHAHA. To bad hes leaving but i didn't really see him as a King player, he tends to take selfish shots and get into 1-1 battles. So im fine with this.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

all this means is we got nothing out of the christie trade. we may have a little extra cash, but not enough to sign anyone major. hopefully petrie can think of something good.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

If the Maloofs are done cutting payroll hopefully Petrie will work a s/t and get something for him.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I thought Mobley was a really good shooter, and I thought he played really well vs. the Sonics in the playoffs. Guess he doesn't fit the Kings style though.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

a possible destination might be denver.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

not really, there not that much under the cap

I think a realistic locaiton is New Orleans


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Mobley could go back to the Rockets I heard.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Shoot I bet Dallas and Sacramento wouldnttrade but I wouldnt mind having the Mavs work a sign and trade for Mobley cuz Finley sucks.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow but he is hitting 30 as well.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Im glad, i was kind of worry he would stay, but hes not a fit for our system, the guy played 1 on 1 BB and it cost us some games.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

So we're not going to sign him right??


I'm kinda glad that this happend. I liked Cat but still it gives us more money money now. That's what Petrie has been thinking the whole time. Send Christie who has 2 more years and then Cwebb with couple more years and have room and space to bring a new guy in and give the money to him. But who it is will be a suprise I guess. 

:gopray:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> So we're not going to sign him right??
> 
> 
> I'm kinda glad that this happend. I liked Cat but still it gives us more money money now. That's what Petrie has been thinking the whole time. Send Christie who has 2 more years and then Cwebb with couple more years and have room and space to bring a new guy in and give the money to him. But who it is will be a suprise I guess.
> ...


Maybe Radman :whoknows:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

S&T Mobley for picks.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

EHL said:


> S&T Mobley for picks.


ditto

but maybe not picks


maybe we can send him to denver in a deal that involves Nene


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Pejavlade said:


> Maybe Radman :whoknows:


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Radman isn't a superstar. Allen would be better than him. And so would Redd. 

I'm saying maybe they'll go after KG, or Brand or something in that line.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Radman isn't a superstar. Allen would be better than him. And so would Redd.
> 
> I'm saying maybe they'll go after KG, or Brand or something in that line.


But Ray Allen and Michael Redd may cost more than Cuttino?? :whoknows:


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.





exactly what we need

another 6'10 SF jump shooter who averages more 3PA than rebounds and could very possibly get posted up by earl boykins


----------

